# Help?!?!?



## morgan2019 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok so we have meat chickens right know and I am going to get three other kinds I want to get the black star and red stars. I also kinda wanna get some hornleg ones but I wanted calmer one that are good egg layer please help me decide if this is a good combination or another good egg laying and or calm chick but the two would be nice together


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

Leghorns are a good egg laying breed, but slightly flighty. If you get them as day old chicks and handle them a lot when they are little then they are very friendly.

For production and friendliness, the buff Orpingtons are very friendly and will produce about 5 eggs a week. They are sometimes too friendly as we've had ours jump in our lap to be petted before and they will 'squat' for anybody! The little hussies

Golden comets are also very docile and produces a lot of eggs. 

I don't have experience with any red or black stars so I can't give you any input on those but I'm sure somebody here will be able to tell you more.

Silkies are VERY friendly, but not very good at laying. They are good brooding hens though

Good luck!


----------



## morgan2019 (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh my this is harder if I could I would every chicken possible!!!!


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

I love my 2 Silkie hens, they each lay about 3 eggs a week, not a lot I know, and I have to get the egg as soon as I see it or my littlest gal gets immediately broody. I also have Buff Orpintons but they aren't as friendly as I've heard they should be, mine are grumpy ladies that peck me if I have to reach under them for the eggs but will follow me around or come when called for treats. My Silver Laced Wyandottes are friendlier, handle being caught and held better and also come running when called for treats but they don't just come and jump in my lap or anything. I get 3-5 eggs a day from my 4 BO's and 2 SLW's. 

Just a side note. I have 3 Silkie Roosters and 1 Polish Rooster (free "rare breed" chick from last chicken order I made) and they are all the friendliest, easiest to catch, cute/goofy looking little characters! I LOVE my Black Roo Bruiser


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a red sex link ( aka red star and many other names lol ) She has been a great egg layer of nice large brown eggs. She lays 5 -6 a week normally, right now my flock is molting so no eggs but in a few weeks I'm sure she'll pick up where she left off.


----------

